# is anyone able to recognize these paintings?



## Valeria Caraggia (Dec 4, 2020)

Recently I watched Andrej Zulawski’s masterpiece Possession and I was positively striken by the paintings in the flat of a minor character. Is there anyone who can recognize the artist(s)?


thank you very much

Erica


----------

